# Ruth Moschner @ Vorentscheid Eurovision Dance Contest 2007 x2



## bofrost (9 Apr. 2011)




----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2011)

Danke sehr


----------



## Adaracci (19 Apr. 2011)

Danke!!! Was für Beine!


----------



## posemuckel (30 März 2012)

Überzeugende Beinarbeit.


----------



## Jone (31 März 2012)

Das sind mal Beine - Danke!


----------



## grafica2004 (16 März 2015)

video??????


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 März 2015)

Ruth hat sehr schöne Batzen.


----------



## tolino (20 März 2015)

super frau


----------



## freemant (20 März 2015)

super, vielen dank


----------



## leg74 (1 Apr. 2015)

was für beine hammer


----------



## jeje2003 (1 Apr. 2015)

Whaou!!!!!


----------



## butcher80 (2 Apr. 2015)

Wusste gar nicht das Ruth so lecker ist. Vielen Dank.


----------



## mappen70 (4 Mai 2015)

sehr nett :thx:


----------



## borund (5 Mai 2015)

dankeschön woah!!


----------



## inferno (5 Mai 2015)

ich liebe sie


----------



## bambusspalter (6 Mai 2015)

Wooow!!!!Danke


----------

